# '05 V6 low oil pressure at idle.



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

Figure I'll ask before I run off to the dealer. At idle my '05 V-6's oil pressure needle drops way down. The slightest tap on the gas makes it go right back up. So I think the gauge is telling the truth but since it doesn't show psi I'm not sure of the exact numbers. I don't want to burn it up due to lack of oil pressure. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## fredjara1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Worren said:


> Figure I'll ask before I run off to the dealer. At idle my '05 V-6's oil pressure needle drops way down. The slightest tap on the gas makes it go right back up. So I think the gauge is telling the truth but since it doesn't show psi I'm not sure of the exact numbers. I don't want to burn it up due to lack of oil pressure. Anybody else notice this?



Yah, mine does that too. It's normal. I noticed the Titan drops down also. Just as long as it pops back up when you put more "R's" on it she'll be just fine.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Mine does it too. Apparently this is normal. I seem to recall reading about it in the Owner's Manual but now I can't find where I read it. My other vehicles do this same thing when the engine is up to temperature and idling.

Someone once told me a good rule-of-thumb is to have at least 10 psi for every 1000 rpm. Any less is an indication that something is wrong and trouble will soon follow.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah, it's normal. In fact, all vehicles have lower oil pressure at low RPM. Most vehicles today don't have an oil gauge -- only an idiot light. So, you'd never notice it unless the light went off.


----------



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm risking getting things thrown at me but my son owns a Kia Optima that has an oil gauge that reads in psi. It drops less than 3 pounds while idling. 
Since the consensus here is that it's a normal thing I'm going to basically forget it but still keep an eye peeled.
Thanks.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

Worren said:


> Figure I'll ask before I run off to the dealer. At idle my '05 V-6's oil pressure needle drops way down. The slightest tap on the gas makes it go right back up. So I think the gauge is telling the truth but since it doesn't show psi I'm not sure of the exact numbers. I don't want to burn it up due to lack of oil pressure. Anybody else notice this?


This issue is covered on page 2-8 of the owner's manual. It is pretty normal for a vehicle with a real oil pressure gauge. Most don't, by the way--what passes as a gauge in most vehicles doesn't really indicate actual oil pressure but warns when it drops below an acceptable level.


----------



## DriBak (Aug 21, 2005)

Rev Biker, when you did your dyno runs post exhaust and cold air intake did you also have an air flow ratio also? did it change any
[email protected]


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

DriBak said:


> Rev Biker, when you did your dyno runs post exhaust and cold air intake did you also have an air flow ratio also? did it change any
> [email protected]


I have done a number of dyno sessions on this truck; when I did the baseline pulls the air/fuel ratios were good, in the 12-13 area. I opted not to pay the extra cash for the A/F readings when I did the next couple of sessions, but did hook up the sniffer when I tested the aFe intake. I didn't include the A/F readings on the graph because they were pretty well in line (none over 13.2:1) and they made the overall graph too small to be legible onscreen. In general I have found that an intake change doesn't lean out the A/F ratio too much unless a new, larger MAF sensor and/or throttle body are added.


----------

